# keyboard types numbers instead of letters



## RWANDA (Dec 4, 2011)

my keyboard types numbers instead of letters. i have to hold the function key down in order to type letters k,l,m,o,i,u,p, 
how can I adjust it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

laptop ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi RWANDA, welcome to TSF

It sounds like the num lock key is on. i would check that first.


----------

